# Game #51 (2/13): Utah Jazz @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Utah Jazz (25-26) @ Los Angeles Lakers (25-25)

Date: Monday, February 13th
Time: 7:30 pm

 

Starters
​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">M. Palacio</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Brown</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Kirilenko</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Okur</td><td align="center" valign="top">J. Collins</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *6.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.5*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *15.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *17.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *5.9*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *1.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *8.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *4.8*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *0.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.297*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *2.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.4*</td></tr></tbody></table>​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">S. Parker</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Bryant</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Odom
</td><td align="center" valign="top">B. Cook</td><td align="center" valign="top">K. Brown</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">








</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *11.6*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *35.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *13.8*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *7.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.2*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">APG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *4.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *3.1*</td><td align="center" valign="top">RPG *6*</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">SPG *1.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top">3P% *.334*</td><td align="center" valign="top">APG *5.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.3*</td><td align="center" valign="top">BPG *0.7*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
Reserves
​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. Williams</td><td align="center" valign="top">M. Harpring</td><td align="center" valign="top">G. Ostertag</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Boozer</td><td align="center" valign="top">C. Miles</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *9.4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *11.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *2.6*</td></tr></tbody> </table>
​ <table align="center" border="1"><tbody><tr><td align="center" valign="top">D. George</td><td align="center" valign="top">L. Walton</td><td align="center" valign="top">S. Vujacic</td><td align="center" valign="top">A. Bynum</td><td align="center" valign="top">D. Green</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td><td align="center" valign="top">







</td></tr><tr><td align="center" valign="top">PPG *6.7*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4.2*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *4*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1.9*</td><td align="center" valign="top"> PPG *1*</td></tr></tbody></table>

<table class="tablehead" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><tbody><tr class="stathead" align="center"><td colspan="16">Western Conference Standings
</td></tr> <tr class="colhead" align="right"><td></td> <td align="left"></td> <td width="40">W</td> <td width="40">L</td> <td width="40">PCT</td> <td width="40">GB</td> <td width="40">HM</td> <td width="40">RD</td> <td width="40">CONF</td> <td width="40">DIV</td> <td width="40">PF</td> <td width="40">PA</td> <td width="40">DIFF</td> <td width="40">STRK</td> <td width="40">L10</td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">1</td> <td align="left">San Antonio</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 1--> <td>40</td> <td>10</td> <td>.800</td> <td>-</td> <td><nobr>21-3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>21-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-2</nobr></td> <td>94.6</td> <td>87.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.8</td><td><nobr>Won 9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">2</td> <td align="left">Phoenix</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 2--> <td>33</td> <td>17</td> <td>.660</td> <td>7</td> <td><nobr>19-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> <td>106.8</td> <td>100.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.0</td><td><nobr>Won 2</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">3</td> <td align="left">Denver</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 3--> <td>27</td> <td>25</td> <td>.519</td> <td>14</td> <td><nobr>17-10</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>100.2</td> <td>99.8</td> <td class="greenfont">+0.4</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">4</td> <td align="left">Dallas</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 4--> <td>39</td> <td>11</td> <td>.780</td> <td>1</td> <td><nobr>20-4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>24-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>93.2</td> <td class="greenfont">+6.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-1</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">5</td> <td align="left">LA Clippers</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 5--> <td>30</td> <td>18</td> <td>.625</td> <td>9</td> <td><nobr>17-7</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>15-9</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-4</nobr></td> <td>97.6</td> <td>95.0</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.6</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-2</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">6</td> <td align="left">NO/Oklahoma City</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 6--> <td>27</td> <td>23</td> <td>.540</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>17-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>10-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>17-12</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-6</nobr></td> <td>92.7</td> <td>93.3</td> <td class="redfont">-0.5</td><td><nobr>Won 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-3</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left">7</td> <td align="left">Memphis</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 7--> <td>27</td> <td>23</td> <td>.540</td> <td>13</td> <td><nobr>15-8</nobr></td> <td><nobr>12-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>19-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-6</nobr></td> <td>90.2</td> <td>88.1</td> <td class="greenfont">+2.1</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left">*8*</td> <td align="left">*LA Lakers*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 8--> <td>*25*</td> <td>*25*</td> <td>*.500*</td> <td>*15*</td> <td><nobr>*12-9*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*13-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*11-17*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*3-4*</nobr></td> <td>*98.1*</td> <td>*97.0*</td> <td class="greenfont">*+1.1*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*4-6*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr><td colspan="16">







</td></tr><tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">*Utah*</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 9--> <td>*25*</td> <td>*26*</td> <td>*.490*</td> <td>*15 ½*</td> <td><nobr>*13-12*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-14*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*12-16*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-4*</nobr></td> <td>*90.1*</td> <td>*92.8*</td> <td class="redfont">*-2.8*</td><td><nobr>*Lost 1*</nobr></td> <td><nobr>*5-5*</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Golden State</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 10--> <td>23</td> <td>27</td> <td>.460</td> <td>17</td> <td><nobr>14-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>11-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>1-8</nobr></td> <td>100.1</td> <td>100.1</td> <td>0.0</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Sacramento</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 11--> <td>22</td> <td>28</td> <td>.440</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>16-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-15</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-2</nobr></td> <td>98.8</td> <td>99.2</td> <td class="redfont">-0.4</td><td><nobr>Lost 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Minnesota</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 12--> <td>22</td> <td>28</td> <td>.440</td> <td>18</td> <td><nobr>14-11</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>14-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-5</nobr></td> <td>90.9</td> <td>91.9</td> <td class="redfont">-1.0</td><td><nobr>Lost 3</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Houston</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 13--> <td>20</td> <td>30</td> <td>.400</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>7-16</nobr></td> <td><nobr>13-14</nobr></td> <td><nobr>9-18</nobr></td> <td><nobr>0-9</nobr></td> <td>89.8</td> <td>91.1</td> <td class="redfont">-1.3</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>6-4</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="evenrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Seattle</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 14--> <td>20</td> <td>30</td> <td>.400</td> <td>20</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-17</nobr></td> <td><nobr>8-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-3</nobr></td> <td>102.1</td> <td>106.6</td> <td class="redfont">-4.5</td><td><nobr>Won 1</nobr></td> <td><nobr>4-6</nobr></td> </tr> <tr class="oddrow" align="right"><td align="left"></td> <td align="left">Portland</td> <!--standing.playoffSeed = 15--> <td>17</td> <td>32</td> <td>.347</td> <td>22 ½</td> <td><nobr>12-13</nobr></td> <td><nobr>5-19</nobr></td> <td><nobr>7-20</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-8</nobr></td> <td>88.7</td> <td>96.6</td> <td class="redfont">-7.9</td><td><nobr>Lost 4</nobr></td> <td><nobr>3-7</nobr></td></tr></tbody></table>


Upcoming Games:

February 15th - vs.







- FSN

February 21st - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - FSN

February 23rd - vs.







- TNT

February 24th - @







- KCAL

 February 26st - vs.







<!-- / message --><!-- sig --> - ESPN​


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

This game is too critical for us. AK-47 will kill us like always.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Collins going off for 30-15.. Book it..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Brian34Cook said:


> Collins going off for 30-15.. Book it..



Bet you all your Ucash he wont :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Lakermike05 said:


> Bet you all your Ucash he wont :laugh:


Nah that's ok but someone can still..


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

They just said Mihm will be out until after the All Star break.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:curse: It seriously didnt seem like his injury was that bad?


----------



## West44 (Jun 29, 2005)

Gee guys, pretty dreary outlooks all of the sudden. I'm not buying it. We're not going below .500. We're flat better than these guys and we're coming off two losses to them when Kobe was out. IMHO - This one's ours!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Can Kwame make a layup?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Typical Kwame Brown. He has a good game, then comes out and stinks up the joint.

What the hell is this guy's problem?! Doesn't he realize that the only shots he can make are dunks?! That's what he did the last two games, but now he's coming up with all these weak *** lay-up attempts...and what's happened? He's bricked two EASY AS HELL lay-ups and Kirilenko has swatted the crap out of the other two.

He has been close enough to dunk ALL OF THEM, and if he had tried, he would have had at least 6 points.

Not trying to dunk in those situations is just laziness, and not wanting to put forth the energy. Idiot...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

upsanddowns said:


> Can Kwame make a layup?


No


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Please Trade Kwame Brown.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Typical Kwame Brown. He has a good game, then comes out and stinks up the joint.
> 
> What the hell is this guy's problem?! Doesn't he realize that the only shots he can make are dunks?! That's what he did the last two games, but now he's coming up with all these weak *** lay-up attempts...and what's happened? He's bricked two EASY AS HELL lay-ups and Kirilenko has swatted the crap out of the other two.
> 
> ...


****... i am saying this as he drops a pass... but ur being too hard on him...he has taken solid shots.. its gonna be a process.... and i have bashed Kwame all year, but atleast he is out there trying to contribute and working hard... i would much rather have Kwame play like this then the way he did earlier this year...

my only worry is that missing shots will hurt his confidence... if he continues to play hard and take shots and try to be involved in the game he will improve and become a better player...

showing effort is a huge improvement from everything b4 the last 2 games...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Terrell Owens is in the building. Lamar gets another basket.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice offensive rebound by Bynum and sweet fadeaway J by Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

End 1st: Lakers 21 - Jazz 13

Cook: 6 pts (3/5), 0 boards, 2 blocks
Odom: 6 pts (2/4), 2 boards, 2 dimes
Kwame: 0 pts (0/5), 2 boards, 1 assist, 1 turnover, 1 block
Smush: 3 pts (1/3), 3 boards
Kobe: 6 pts (1/6, 4/4 FT), 3 boards, 4 steals
Bynum: 1 rebound (offensive)
George: 1 assist
Vujacic: 1 rebound
Walton: 1 minute


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

shobe42 said:


> ****... i am saying this as he drops a pass... but ur being too hard on him...he has taken solid shots.. its gonna be a process.... and i have bashed Kwame all year, but atleast he is out there trying to contribute and working hard... i would much rather have Kwame play like this then the way he did earlier this year...
> 
> my only worry is that missing shots will hurt his confidence... if he continues to play hard and take shots and try to be involved in the game he will improve and become a better player...
> 
> showing effort is a huge improvement from everything b4 the last 2 games...


WTF?! That's the point...he has taken solid shots!!! When you are 2ft away from the basket...either make the damn lay-up or try to dunk it.

I'm too hard on him? I was too easy on him, if anything. After that post, he dropped a pass that would've led to another dunk and missed a FT-line jumper.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Rofl butterfingers Kwame Brown misses the pass again.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Its so sad that Bynum is already better than Brown.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Smush got a T for hanging on the rim. :laugh: Kobe has 5 steals.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

That Smush dunk was just sickkkkkkk...
Kobe 5 steals with 6 mins left in the 2nd.... his career high is 6


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobe 6 steals lol


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

There is Kobe's career high with 6 steals already.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe = Thief

Record Steals in half for Lakers is 7..

Steals in a game by a Laker is 10 for Jerry West..

Turiaf :clap:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

ronny is in!!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Ronny enters


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sickkk shot by Cook


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: :rofl: @ that Cook shot :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

come on Turry!!! Beat the sh*t out of Utah


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

how is turiaf playing. Da man


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Ronny has awsome defensive rotation. He can realy help.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

The One said:


> Ronny has awsome defensive rotation. He can realy help.


He needs to work on his screens though.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ronny looks better than I expected at this point. But he just needs to practice the offense and defense, he looks like Brown did at the start of the season. Very lost. But its a complicated system to learn and he'll get it.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Smush, Green, Lamar, Turiaf, Bynum lineup going into half :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Scratch that.. just replace LO with Luke for the final minute and a half :laugh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Smush, Green, Lamar, Turiaf, Bynum lineup going into half :laugh:


Now Walton is on for Lamar..

EDIT - What BCook said.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

WTF! Turiaf is playing sick D and taking very good charges... wtf


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

God damnit.. Phil screwing around.. 27 pt game down to 19.. :sigh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I wanna see Ronnys first NBA POINT!!! COME ON!


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why is Phil treating this like a blow out when they are only up by 18?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Holy ****...I never want to see that lineup ever...ever...everrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime: Lakers 50 - Jazz 32

Lakers

```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Cook 	12 	4-7 	0-0 	3-3 	1 	2 	0 	0 	0 	2 	2 	11 
Odom 	20 	3-5 	1-1 	2-2 	3 	6 	7 	0 	0 	1 	0 	9 
Brown 	13 	0-5 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	4 	1 	2 	0 	1 	1 	0 
Parker 	15 	3-8 	1-3 	2-6 	0 	3 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	9 
Bryant 	16 	2-8 	1-3 	5-5 	0 	3 	1 	0 	6 	0 	1 	10 
Bynum 	11 	2-2 	0-0 	0-0 	3 	4 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	4
George 	7 	2-3 	1-1 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	5 
Vujacic 7 	1-2 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	2 
Turiaf 	5 	0-0 	0-0 	0-2 	0 	1 	0 	2 	0 	0 	3 	0 
Green 	3 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Walton 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	1 	0 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Totals 	112 	17-41 	4-9 	12-18 	8 	26 	13 	8 	6 	4 	13 	50 
Percentages: 	 .415 	.444 	.667 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```
Jazz

```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Okur 	 19 	2-4 	0-1 	3-3 	0 	7 	0 	4 	1 	0 	2 	7 
Kirilen  20 	1-7 	0-1 	4-6 	2 	3 	1 	1 	0 	4 	2 	6 
Collins  11 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Palacio   9 	2-4 	0-0 	2-2 	1 	3 	0 	2 	0 	0 	2 	6 
Brown 	 18 	2-7 	0-2 	4-4 	2 	3 	0 	3 	0 	0 	1 	8 
Williams 12 	0-3 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	2 	2 	0 	0 	2 	0
Harpring  8 	1-4 	0-0 	3-4 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	5 
Boozer 	  7 	0-2 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 	0 
Humphries 4 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	0 
Ostertag  3 	0-1 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	111 	8-33 	0-4 	16-19 	7 	24 	4 	13 	1 	4 	14 	32 
Percentages: 	 .242 	.000 	.842 	  	Team Rebounds: 4
```


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

phil is an idiot at subs

he never plays the hot lineup


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

worst lineup of phils is having sasha,walton,odom,george,bynum


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

On a positive note... I think Kobe and Lamar are playing awesome... the whole Lakers team is playing great... and finally, that dunk by SMUSH WAS NAAAAAAAASTY!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I hope Ronny at least gets 1 point today :banana:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

we have dangerous lineup now...not sure what happens to the lead


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I sure would love to see Brown actually jump once to challenge a shot.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

cookie with 15 pts


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol, Brown jump ball. God, that guy makes me want to go Panda hunting.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

fuk lead is down to 13


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:rofl: What a momentum shift.. Thanks a lot Phil for screwing it up going into halftime and since then the flow hasnt been there..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

God Phil is really killing us in this game. First with his riduculous final 2nd half line up and that technical foul.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Clearing the bench at the end of the half could cost us the game. Wasn't it completely obvious that the Jazz would come back if we did that? I called it at the time, and it has happened...we lost all of the momentum.

That was the dumbest coaching move he could have made in that situation. What an idiot. I really wonder why we're paying this guy $10 million.

You only clear the bench in the 4th Q. :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh yea.. Phil puts in Luke for a jumpstart? Huh? LMAO!! Funny ****!!

As I say that, George is in but only an 11 point game..

Bynum offensive foul.. WTF rookie!?!?!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh great.. Down to 9 and the rookie with a 3 second call.. God f'n damn :curse:

Jazz score, down to 7..

Devean hits a 3 but still concerned..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

God I have a feeling we are going to lose this game with all these turnovers.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LO block, save by Devean.. Lo driving dunk.. He should do that more often tonight.. 

But Devean fouls Devin.. :rofl:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What is Drew doing?


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Omfg Another Looseball Foul More Freethrows Woopie Doo.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame clanks both ft's.. Lord..

But to top it off Odom O Board.. then Devean cant handle a pass from Odom..

:curse:


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

It's almost like punishment watching the Lakers offensively right now.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Very sadddddddddddddddddddddddddddddd indeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeed.


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

Who should talk to phil about his dumbazz lineups.. goddammit


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

They better get it together or they are going to get blown out in the 4th quarter.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

What the f is Phil doing leaving in Kwame? God damn.. I dont care about his so called defense.. the team needs scoring right about now..

Kobe finally comes through with a 2 and a 3.. Back up to 12..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

Time to force feed Kobe?


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Luke Walton in again.. *Dies*

Brown 3.. Down to 8..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

I want to marry Sasha.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:jawdrop:

 Kobe to Sasha 3 

Up 74-61 after 3..


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That was neat.. Cook was in for the umm.. last 8 seconds in the 3rd.. Devean and Kwame return.. Boozer burns Devean..


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

bryant on bench in 4th qtr??/


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

ShowTimeLakers2005 said:


> bryant on bench in 4th qtr??/


Yea along with Cook.. 

Smush with a showtime reverse dunk off a steal.. Lead up to 15 but who knows how they'll find a way to blow it..


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

This is quite a weird game haha


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

lol Odom would have like 12 assists today if Brown could simply catch a pass and dunk it.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Smush with a steal and slaaaam dunk! :clap:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

What the hell is up with Kwame? Can he hold on to a damn basketball or not??!?!?


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Sasha jumps hi for a rebound and Kwame lets the ball bounce off his feet. :rofl:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man, both Sashas dunks have been too sick


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Well looks like Kobe and all them are gonna sit the rest of the game.. then again it's not over til it's over :-|

You still gotta love Phil for leaving Kwame's pathetic *** in.. It's hilarious to see.. Keeps me laughing and entertained!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Smush should've entered the slam dunk contest...man he goes flying.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Kobes in


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Some pretty scary officating tonight.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Man... I think Kwame put a little too much vaseline last night


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kwame should just retire already. Or stayed in college.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

That's my boy Deron stepping up.. Ut oh!!


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kwame steals from AK


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

:allhail: Kwame for holding onto a rebound and calling a timeout!


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow Mr. Buttafingas actually held the ball! Amazing!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe forces up a shot :sigh:


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Kobe forces up a shot :sigh:


and another force up


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Lead is up to 12 and Kobe has 7 steals


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Hahah Brown backhands the ball out of bounds. BUAHAHA.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

7 steals for Kobe.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe gets a career high in steals with 7 just now.. LO layup.. Lead by 12.. Kwame flops but the Jazz get the board back..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

Sickkkk and 1 by Kobe


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kobe And 1.. May or may not do it.. Still not happy with the way Phil was thinking this game though..


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

George is wack... all he had to do was rotate the ball by one more pass or 2... but he didnt


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

WTF @ these idiots.. yes I know I shouldnt call em that and should be happy they are winning but an 11 point lead with 2 minutes 23 seconds left isnt making me happy.. They could find a way to blow this game and I wouldnt be surprised..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Something about the final 2 minutes of a game that really makes Lamar turn to ****.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

......


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Wow Sasha only has 3 career misses at the FT line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Well, even the best of them miss the open layups.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Please no more idiotic bonehead stupid dumb plays in the final 30 seconds...


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Umm why are we fouling?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

that smush free throw was madsenesk


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

"Why are they fouling? Don't they know I have to cut the grass" -Stu Lantz.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Wow these players are ****ing idiots.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Wow, what a painful ending. HAHAH


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LMAO a 6 pt win.. Amazing.. Pathetic ending to the game and somebody should be ripping into the team..


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

That Lindsy Soto reporter is so annoying. I wish FSN would freaking fire her, Jesus Christ.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

ugly game, but if we lost i would have driven my self off a cliff.. 

"you win by and inch or a mile. Winning is Winning" Dominic Taretto


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What a horrible win, if there is such a thing. :rofl:


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah I would've thrown my t.v. out the window


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

The Lakers win but the two teams they are chasing in the standings won on 2 buzzer beaters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Laker Freak said:


> The Lakers win but the two teams they are chasing in the standings won on 2 buzzer beaters.


those uncultured swines! How dare they!!! :curse:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What a horrible win, if there is such a thing. :rofl:


Oh trust me there is such a thing.. I just dont know what a win felt like.. but it still didnt feel good :rofl:


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Good thing Lamar only took 14 shots tonight or it would have been an L.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Very strange game today. The Lakers were kicking some serious butt during the first half, then Phil decided to take a risk but not necessarily a bad move from the start. He put in a lineup that had Bynum, Roony, Walton Green, and Smush. That lineup did not have a single possession where it was not turnover. The Jazz cut a 26 lead in 18 going into the break. The Lakers came out awear but as the Lakers' shots weren't falling down, the more team begame to tone down on energy for most of the third quarter. The difference between this game and others is that the Lakers did have scoring spurts when Jazz threaten. The same 'Cold to Spurt to Cold' repeated itself until the game ended and just like Lamar noted after, at least it ended with a W.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

Laker Freak said:


> "Why are they fouling? Don't they know I have to cut the grass" -Stu Lantz.


yea i really like Stu Lantz... he always has little dumb funny comments...


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

"I really don't care about the scoring title. I could care less," Bryant said. "I don't care about shooting the ball or anything. I mean, if I need to score 35 or 40 points, or whatever it is, I do it to win the game. If I don't need to, then I don't. We needed this win, and that is what we were able to do."

"*I don't play for eighth seeds, seventh seeds or sixth seeds. I play for titles.* So I don't even think about judging the progression of the season until we get to that championship form again, where we start contending for a title," Bryant said.

"The positives started last season, they're continuing this season, and it's about to get back up to that level. We're not there yet, but this is the path. We're doing all right. We're playing in peaks and valleys, which is expected, and we knew coming into the season that's what it was going to be about."


----------



## endora60 (Jan 5, 2006)

This is just depressing. How does a Jerry Sloan team go down by twenty in the first half if Kobe's not playing well?

Stockton and Malone are spinning in their graves, and they're not even dead yet.

Laurie


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

endora60 said:


> Stockton and Malone are spinning in their graves, and they're not even dead yet.
> 
> Laurie


:rotf: 
Charles Barkley is too.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Steez said:


> "I really don't care about the scoring title. I could care less," Bryant said. "I don't care about shooting the ball or anything. I mean, if I need to score 35 or 40 points, or whatever it is, I do it to win the game. If I don't need to, then I don't. We needed this win, and that is what we were able to do."
> 
> "*I don't play for eighth seeds, seventh seeds or sixth seeds. I play for titles.* So I don't even think about judging the progression of the season until we get to that championship form again, where we start contending for a title," Bryant said.
> 
> "The positives started last season, they're continuing this season, and it's about to get back up to that level. We're not there yet, but this is the path. We're doing all right. We're playing in peaks and valleys, which is expected, and we knew coming into the season that's what it was going to be about."



Kobe always says he doesn't care about scoring 35 points a game and he cares only about winning. 

Then why the hell doesn't he take 5-10 less shots a game and pass the ball more and they will win like they did last night. I have been dumbfounded all season by this. 

I could say Kobe has been doing all he could to help them win but I would be lying. I would love to see him sacrifice shots for more ball movement and more shots for other players. The Lakers would have a better winning percentage no doubt.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sean said:


> :rotf:
> Charles Barkley is too.


 Charles Barkley will need a damn big casket to spin in his grave.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> The Lakers would have a better winning percentage no doubt.


Guess I just dont really agree.. We've needed his scoring and stuff to even win games.. Him passing more or not all depends on if the other's are hitting their shots and the most part this year they havent. I highly doubt if Kobe did what happened last night they'd be any better than the current team they are.. He had a bad shooting night.. The Lakers barely won against a Utah team.. 

I'll fault Kobe when he deserves it but can you honestly they'd have a better winning % if he did that? Not really.. They've blown like 10 games in the last 30 seconds.. That doesnt really have anything to do with Kobe passing it.. He has.. It hasnt really worked down the stretch


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Brian34Cook said:


> You still gotta love Phil for leaving Kwame's pathetic *** in.. It's hilarious to see.. Keeps me laughing and entertained!


I laughed my butt off when Kwame bobbled those passes,even more when the crowd booed him. Oh that Kwame,such a character :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


GO LAKERS!!!!


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Brian34Cook said:


> Guess I just dont really agree.. We've needed his scoring and stuff to even win games.. Him passing more or not all depends on if the other's are hitting their shots and the most part this year they havent. I highly doubt if Kobe did what happened last night they'd be any better than the current team they are.. He had a bad shooting night.. The Lakers barely won against a Utah team..
> 
> I'll fault Kobe when he deserves it but can you honestly they'd have a better winning % if he did that? Not really.. They've blown like 10 games in the last 30 seconds.. That doesnt really have anything to do with Kobe passing it.. He has.. It hasnt really worked down the stretch


The thing I liked about him last night was he picked his spots instead of shooting for volume. He hit a couple of clutch 3 pointers when the Jazz were starting to comeback from the deficit. This is the Kobe that helps the Lakers become a better team. A guy who can pick his spots, not dominate the ball.

Of course we need him to score to win games but we don't need him to score 35ppg to win. We are barely .500 team with him scoring 35 ppg. I would like to see Kobe get to around 28 ppg with more assists, more rebounds, and a higher FG %. The Lakers would be a much better team. If you can't see this then I don't know what to say. If you couldn't see how good the other players were with Kobe on the floor letting the offense flow and 5 players touching the ball during a possesion, then the subtleties of winning basketball might be too hard for you to grasp.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> Of course we need him to score to win games but we don't need him to score 35ppg to win. We are barely .500 team with him scoring 35 ppg. I would like to see Kobe get to around 28 ppg with more assists, more rebounds, and a higher FG %. The Lakers would be a much better team. If you can't see this then I don't know what to say. If you couldn't see how good the other players were with Kobe on the floor letting the offense flow and 5 players touching the ball during a possesion, then the subtleties of winning basketball might be too hard for you to grasp.


Nah I agree with the stuff you said but how do you get assists when other's dont make shots.. That's what I'm wondering.. He'd be averaging probably 7 if this team could make shots consistently and nobody would be talking about that..


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

City_Dawg said:


> I laughed my butt off when Kwame bobbled those passes,even more when the crowd booed him. Oh that Kwame,such a character :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> GO LAKERS!!!!


Well at least they cheer when Kwame does do good plays, like dunking for once. In his last year with the Wizards nobody cheered for him period.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

I'm just glad this game didnt slip through our hands like the last one. It came pretty damn close though


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

The One said:


> Well at least they cheer when Kwame does do good plays, like dunking for once. In his last year with the Wizards nobody cheered for him period.


ALL Brownie has to do is the following

1.Grab boards

2.Dont bobble the ball(DUNK IT!)

3.Post-D


THATS IT! If he do those three things, all will be forgiven.....



.....except for that contract.......


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

compsciguy78 said:


> Kobe always says he doesn't care about scoring 35 points a game and he cares only about winning.
> 
> Then why the hell doesn't he take 5-10 less shots a game and pass the ball more and they will win like they did last night. I have been dumbfounded all season by this.
> 
> ...



But I think kobe's willingness to pass the ball is directly related to if the other guys have been hitting their shots. There are games (i.e. at San Antonio) when kobe has really cost this team by not moving the ball. But there have been games when kobe has tried too hard to be a facilatator (vs T'Wolves) and the lakers have lost. The occasional perfect blends (kobe scoring AND others hitting shots) have been where this team his really exceled (beggining of first long road trip) This team doesn't need kobe to shoot less, this team needs other guys to consistently hit open shots so kobe doesn't have to shoot as much.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

No, not entirely. Kobes shot selection is bad. I counted about 3 times when his teamates were wide open and he wouldnt pass to them even if 3 defenders were closing in on him. I dont like the way he stares down his opponent and tries to make this heroic shot. Hes better than he was last year tho.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

compsciguy78 said:


> The thing I liked about him last night was he picked his spots instead of shooting for volume. He hit a couple of clutch 3 pointers when the Jazz were starting to comeback from the deficit. This is the Kobe that helps the Lakers become a better team. A guy who can pick his spots, not dominate the ball.
> 
> Of course we need him to score to win games but we don't need him to score 35ppg to win. We are barely .500 team with him scoring 35 ppg. I would like to see Kobe get to around 28 ppg with more assists, more rebounds, and a higher FG %. The Lakers would be a much better team. If you can't see this then I don't know what to say. If you couldn't see how good the other players were with Kobe on the floor letting the offense flow and 5 players touching the ball during a possesion, then the subtleties of winning basketball might be too hard for you to grasp.


The Lakers win more games when Kobe shoots more. This is fact. Get a clue.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> No, not entirely. Kobes shot selection is bad. I counted about 3 times when his teamates were wide open and he wouldnt pass to them even if 3 defenders were closing in on him. I dont like the way he stares down his opponent and tries to make this heroic shot. Hes better than he was last year tho.


whew, three bad shots?!?!?! Kill that ballhogging *******


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

EHL said:


> The Lakers win more games when Kobe shoots more. This is fact. Get a clue.


 This is quite simply the truth. This team should not even by .500 right now. Credit both Phil and Kobe for that.


----------

